# Bay hippie outfitters 4/12



## Scotthanchey (Mar 25, 2013)

Captain Dustin and I went out and fished one of his good customers and even with high winds managed to catch limits of redfish and some bonus flounder ! Give us a call to get on the books for this summer ! We have first class lodging and meals available as well !

Captain Scott Hanchey 
337-302-6232


----------

